#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word Form Dropdown List Doesn't Appear

## Ra21V12eN

Good Afternoon All,

I'm in the process of creating / updating a Word form to be used as a Report Card for a local Pre-School.

I've created multiple versions of this form for various grades in the past and have never had a problem.  For this current grade I'm working on however, I'm getting an odd behavior I can't figure out.  I don't have authorization yet to publish a copy here, but will seek permission later today, if I'm authorized, I'll attach it so that you can see what I'm seeing.

*Here is the issue.*

I create the form in MS Word (Version doesn't matter, I've tried all file formats / versions).  It has a table with 8 columns and it takes up nearly the entire page.   Columns 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7 are all identical and have the same Form Field within the table.  The form field is a drop down selector with the rating scale in it.

When I lock the form for editing and choose the proper selections for filling in the form, columns 2,3,5,6,7 all work as I expect.  Column #1 however does not work.  I cannot click on the field and get the drop down list to appear.

I've never seen this before and can't find anything online to suggest a potential solution.  Any suggestions?  I've tried editing this on all of my computers (Windows 7x64, Windows 7x32, Windows XP) and I get the same behavior.  It is something with the form itself.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Ra21V12eN

Received permission to post the file.

Appreciate any help you can offer.

----------


## snb

I opened your file, converted it to doc and was able to select any dropdownlist in any column.

----------

